
AMA Session with Firefox UX Team - gilrain
https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/forums/contributors/714061
======
gilrain
The answers were compiled here:

[https://docs.google.com/document/d/166kdgIs1KhtnDg3CYxWr-0aH...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/166kdgIs1KhtnDg3CYxWr-0aHV62kTyOHgTC2I-NyoAw/mobilebasic)

